# WUHAN | Heart of Design | 200m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

__





武汉设计之心规划方案批示 汉口核心将新增228套住宅_项目


2020年12月4日，武汉设计之心建设发展有限公司新建商业、商务、居住、公园绿地项目(武汉设计之心)规划方案批前公示，项目位于江岸区中山大道与解放公园路交汇处，是集写字楼、街区、住宅、公寓为一体的15万方城市…




www.sohu.com























By 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-10 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-18 via 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------

